# toddler has diarrhea but doesn't act sick--causes?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

DD has had progressive looser stools for the past few days. Yesterday she pooped 3 times (1-2 times is normal) and all three were very loose. Today she's pooped 3 times so far and all three have been pure liquid, and she's had small amounts of poop in the potty when she's peed, too. She doesn't act sick at all...could she have some sort of stomach bug that's only causing diarrhea but not making her feel ill? Or what else could cause diarrhea without illness?

I'm a bit paranoid about this because she has many food intolerances and started having a lot of digestive problems after a food challenge a few months ago. I'm hoping she's not reacting to a food because I have no idea what she would be reacting to--we don't eat any common allergens anymore and she doesn't have very many foods as it is, so I'd hate to lose another one.


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

My DS gets that way sometimes when he has a tooth coming in. Not with every tooth, not everytime, so it takes me a bit to realize that's what it is. He doesn't act like his stomach hurts or anything, it's just something that happens.
Also, maybe there is something she's been eating for the past few days that's caused it like a ton of fruit or something. Sometimes I don't realize how much fiber my little one gets until he gets a loose stool then I think about it and realize that he's had a lot of fiber in the last few meals.


----------



## bellesmom (Feb 22, 2005)

My DD just had a bug like this a few weeks ago. She didn't act sick at all and even her appetite was the same, just the diarrhea. It happened very similar to how you described and went away within a few days. I pushed the bananas and rice and lots of water and she did fine. Could be a similar bug! Hope it goes away soon for you!


----------



## Lia & Eva's Mama (Jul 10, 2007)

christmas oranges? they usually give my girls the runs.
too many bran muffins?
too much juice or sugar?
i find i really have to watch that each meal is a perfect balance of fruit, veggie, carbs and protien otherwise she is either bunged up or runny.


----------

